# Sigma Select II 1.2k passaround



## tk59

After trying out the 1, 3 and 5k stones in Marko's passaround, Schtoo mentioned that the line also included a 1.2k stone that had all of the advantages of a Shapton only better. Being weak, I bought the stone. When it arrived, there was a crack in the stone and he prompty replaced it. Now, I have two with a green light to do whatever with the cracked one. So, if you want to try out this stone, reply to this thread. The stone has been drying out for a couple of days already. I will ship it off as soon as the list is finalized or the mass stops dropping.

To the mods: If this passaround is a problem, please delete it. Maybe this should be an addendum to the Sigma Select II thread in Marko's subforum.


----------



## Eamon Burke

What's it like? That Select II series was so different from stone to stone.


----------



## SpikeC

Send it to me!


----------



## tk59

BurkeCutlery said:


> What's it like? That Select II series was so different from stone to stone.


This one is not different. That is, it's different than the others, haha. I don't want to spill my beans yet but I will say that I had the option to get a refund and just pass it on but I bought it anyway.

Spike, happy birthday, you're in, too.


----------



## Crothcipt

I would like to try it.


----------



## tk59

Okay. The stone is in LA now. Where are you at, Spike?

Here are a few of my observations about the stone:
1. It doesn't dish much at all.
2. It's definitely on the fast end of the spectrum.
3. I haven't found a steel it doesn't abrade well.
4. It's a soaker.
5. #1-3 = a lot of stone


----------



## Pabloz

Count Me in, please.

PZ


----------



## tk59

Sure thing, Paul. That makes it Eamon, Spike, Crothcipt and Paul. Spike, nevermind. I found your addy. Looks like an all western US line-up!  Is anyone in a particular hurry? If not, I guess we'll go in order of sign-up with Eamon next.


----------



## SpikeC

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Crothcipt

Hmm I was wondering if this is still going around. 
:confusedsign:ardon:


----------



## SpikeC

I have it right now. Give me your addy and I will send it on at some point!


----------



## Crothcipt

Will do when I get home


----------



## WillC

Is this 1200 grit, snow white in color? I may give one a crack in place of my chosera 1k for a bit. Check i'm getting the right one.


----------



## SpikeC

That is the one!


----------



## WillC

Cool, I think i'll treat myself
How did you get on with it Spike?


----------



## SpikeC

This is a nice stone to work with, it has a very nice smooth feel to it and seems to cut fairly quickly. The feel was much nicer that the Norton 1000 that I had to compare it with, but I couldn't say that it cut appreciably faster. It was more resistant to dishing, I felt.


----------



## obtuse

I would love to try this stone out if it's still making the rounds.


----------



## tk59

obtuse said:


> I would love to try this stone out if it's still making the rounds.


That's fine with me. Spike, do you still have it?


----------



## obtuse

Thanks tk!


----------



## Crothcipt

I have it. Will send it off next week.


----------



## tk59

Great. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Crothcipt

Well I forgot about this when I was sending off packages. Sorry guys. I have Pablo's addy. and will get it off next tues. I noticed no pics yet so I thought I would post some.





I thought I would try to show some mud, well I got some but not much at all.




It not being a polishing stone I think it did a good job on it. I have no idea's how well I did. I also took the knife to my 4k after to give it more scratches.


----------



## tk59

I've been using this stone for a while now. I still like it a lot but not for large bevels (Heiji, Fujiwara, Yoshikane, all single bevels, etc.). This stone releases tiny nuggets of stone at the edges that leave errant scratches.


----------



## Crothcipt

I liked the stone. It will be on a future list for acquiring. It is off to Pablo as of about a hour ago.


----------



## Dusty

tk59 said:


> I've been using this stone for a while now. I still like it a lot but not for large bevels (Heiji, Fujiwara, Yoshikane, all single bevels, etc.). This stone releases tiny nuggets of stone at the edges that leave errant scratches.



Could chamfering the sides help with this?


----------



## tk59

Dusty said:


> Could chamfering the sides help with this?


Doesn't everyone chamfer?


----------



## Dusty

I hope so. I only mention it because this solved the same problem for me just last night, albeit on a different stone.


----------



## tk59

I own a couple dozen stones and used a few dozen more, all chamfered. I've sharpened several dozen times on two 1.2k stones with reproducible results. The only way to mitigate it is to use less pressure but you still get an occasional chunk. Again, small bevels have been no problem. Even big ones are fine, if you don't mind a little faceting and the occasional scratch. Those scratches really bother me though.


----------



## Pabloz

I'm done playing with it. I like how fast it cuts. Raised a QUICK burr on everything I put on it, O1, S35VN, VG10, etc. To me it felt a little rough, kind of gritty as compared to the SS 1K, King 1k and my favorite so far the Chosera 1K, BUT it did cut faster which is what I like most in any stone. I'm still trying to figure out how Dave can do 60 knives an hour?????

Thanks a million Tinh. I'll lap it flat and send 'er home.

PZ


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I would like to try 1.2K if the passaround is still on. I would also try to do another round of other Sigma II stones, they have been moored at Eamon at the moment. 

I think I would like to give them another try, some things take a few tries to get a good impression.
M


----------



## obtuse

Don't forget about me


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

obtuse said:


> Don't forget about me



Never. whew!


----------



## tk59

Pabloz said:


> ...Thanks a million Tinh. I'll lap it flat and send 'er home...


You're welcome and thanks! If you haven't sent it off yet, obtuse is next in line. Otherwise, no worries. I can send it off from here.


----------



## obtuse

I have an idea, send it to Marko first and if it's cool with him, he can ship it with my knife.


----------



## Pabloz

tk59 said:


> You're welcome and thanks! If you haven't sent it off yet, obtuse is next in line. Otherwise, no worries. I can send it off from here.



Sorry guys....I screwed this one bad. I checked the list and thought I was last so I sent it back to Tinh. My Bad...please forgive.

PZ


----------



## tk59

No big deal, Paul. I'll pass it on when it gets here.


----------



## obtuse

The sigma 1.2 is drying in preparation for shipment to Marko.
I really liked the stone. it reminded me of the bester 1.2, but faster. I would use this stone as my go to in that grit range.


----------



## berko

has anybody made any new experience in the meantime?


----------

